# Life after BMQ



## blade227 (6 Sep 2009)

Just wondering, after BMQ will we be allowed to bring our personal items to our training after such as computers and such? How is life after BMQ? Will we have more free time than in BMQ or is it pretty much the same until you're done your QL3?


----------



## Snafu-Bar (6 Sep 2009)

It might depend on your trade choice and untimately who your instructors are. 

 During my bmq we had access to no electronics nothing whatsoever, some of the people on course obviously found hiding places for thier phones and after week 4 indoc we're allowed to use laptops on the weekends if we didn't screw up bad enough to have everything taken away which was pretty much how it was anyways.

 After bmq it's status que for coc till you get posted to regiment then it calms down enough to make you feel almost human again barring anything stupid or getting yourself into sh** .

cheers.


----------



## philr1960 (29 Sep 2009)

Think that is pretty standard in cornwallis we were still called alice till after 4th week saluteing test and recieved our pinapple week 5 were issued fnc1a1 then it got interesting.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Sep 2009)

philr1960 said:
			
		

> Think that is pretty standard in cornwallis we were still called alice till after 4th week saluteing test and recieved our pinapple week 5 were issued fnc1a1 then it got interesting.


You _do_ know that recruits haven't trained in Cornwallis for over 15 years, right? 

And that the FNs are gone too.


----------



## harry8422 (29 Sep 2009)

Sounds like someone has some explaining to do!!!


----------

